# ديكوووووووورات داخلية ... !



## المهندسة مي (23 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. أخواني وأخواتي بالمنتدى ..... 

من خلال تصفحي في عالم الإنترنت الواسع .. عثرت على مجموعة جميلة جدا من الديكورات الداخلية بألوان بسيطة .. وهادئة .. 
أرجو أن تنال اعجابكم 
.
.
.







































​


----------



## المهندسة مي (23 مارس 2006)

أرجو ان ينال اعجابكم ... 
تحياتي لكم جميعا ....


----------



## great fence (24 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور الرائعة
هذا كله من ذوقك
الله يوفقك


----------



## troy_119 (24 مارس 2006)

صور رائعه و جميله 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الـقــــــــــرار (25 مارس 2006)

رائعة بل أكثر من رائعة

لك تقديري وشكري ،،،


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 مارس 2006)

هذه الصور تنمي الذوق العام ......شكرا لك يا مهندسة مي


----------



## ديانا (26 مارس 2006)

مرحبا.. انا ايضا مهندسة ديكور واريد ان يحدثني احد مهندسي الديكور عن الانترنت والتصميم الداخلي من حيث الترابط بين التصميمواستخدام الانتلرنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا واتمنى الرد يا م.مي


----------



## معمارية طموحة (26 مارس 2006)

صور اكثر من رائعة 
مشكورة مهندسة مي.

معمارية طموحة


----------



## التابعى (26 مارس 2006)

هذة التصميمات جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااا وشكرا لكى


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (27 مارس 2006)

شكرا اليك على هذه المجموعة الرائعة


----------



## ARTline (29 مارس 2006)

[grade="8b0000 Ff0000 Ff7f50"]اشكرك على المشاركة الحلوة لكن اتمنى ان يكون هناك اهتمام بالديكورات العربية[/grade]


----------



## ARTline (29 مارس 2006)

الديكور فن جميل بس اتمنى يكون هناك اهتمام بالديكورات العربية القديمة وتطويرها لديكور عصري بروح حديثة مع الشكر


----------



## طارق اكبر (13 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا مهندسة مي ومهندسة ديانا
احتاج تصميم جديد لشقتي والاتصال عن طريق زوجتي ام هتان مادري ممكن تساعدوني واذا كان ممكن ياريت اشوف بعض التصميمات لكن الحاجة الثانية حابب اشوف تصاميم الجنس اللطيف لاني مؤمن تماما ان الجنس اللطيف هو صاحب التصاميم الداخلية وفقكن الله
مصمم جرافيك طارق


----------



## هيثم محمد (14 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## eng-islam (14 أغسطس 2006)

it's amazing
thanx alot about this
god with u


----------



## ابن البلد (14 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورة على هذه الصور


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك وهذا مجهود رائع واتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## نـاااادر (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكي على الديكورات الرائع.

تحياتيـ لكمـ
نـااااااااادر


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
ولكن اسمحي لي ان اعلق على الموضوع بصراحة
لا يختلف اثنان انها جميلة وذوقها رائع لكن اين ديكور الفقراء . . . نرجو ان نركز على التصميمات الداخلية الجميلة التي في متناول الانسان البسيط 
وهنا بالفعل تظهر براعة المهندس . . .


----------



## r.n.r (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا ليكي اخت مي*

شكرا ليكي اخت مي وان شاء الله تعطي المزيد وهذه التصميمات الداخلية رائعه


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*ديكورات رائعه جدااااااااااااا*

شكرا لك م.مى على هذه الديكورات الداخليه الرائعه وأكثر شىء عجبنى الألوان


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

صور جميلة جدا تنم عن زوق راقي و احساس اشكرك​


----------



## سما العبدلي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

صور رائعه بارك الله بجهودك يامهندسه مي


----------



## ايمان يونس (9 سبتمبر 2006)

جميلة جدا تدل علي زوقك الرفيع انا كنت اريد فساقي او دفايات او شغل عربي بالرخام والجرانيت


----------



## saleh_agiza (12 سبتمبر 2006)

حاجة جامدة جدا


----------



## eng_afify (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بالفعل الالوان اكثر من رائعه و التجانس متميز و استغلال التاثير النفسي للالوان متكامل 
فراحة العين للالوان هي التي تحدد مدي جودة الالوان 
مشكوره المهندسه مي


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (12 سبتمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله صور حلوة كثيير

تصاميم مريحة وتشرح الصدر فيها نعومة وخفة واسترخاء

مشكووورة اختي المهندسة مي على الصور الناعمة و 
واحييك على حسن ذوقك ^_^


----------



## ميرو (2 نوفمبر 2006)

حاجات تحفة موووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## ama-nti (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذه المجموعه الجميله من الصور


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يبارك فيك يا بشمهندسه يارب وتسلم ايديكى على هالزوق الجميل


----------



## م. حياة سرور (9 يناير 2007)

حلووووووووووووووووو
؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م. حياة سرور (9 يناير 2007)

صور جدا كلاسيكية وهادئة للغاية
وتنم عن شفافية وذوق رفيع منكي أختي الفاضلة
بارك الله فيكي


----------



## ابوريان السنعوسي (10 يناير 2007)

فعلا التصاميم رائعة ، وهي من تصاميم فرزاتشي فقد شاهدتها في أحد المواقع الخاصة بالتصميم والديكور شكراً على مجهودتك مهندسة مي....


----------



## فرج خليفة فرج (11 يناير 2007)

_تسلم ايديك هيا صح ديكورات حلوى بس تكلف كثير_
_بس بجد ذوقك حلوى_


----------



## elne3mey (11 يناير 2007)

رائعة بل أكثر من رائعة


----------



## yosy2008 (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الوافر


----------



## المخلصة اخلاص (23 يناير 2007)

اختي الفاضلة حقيقة شكرا على هاته الصور فهي جد رائعة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد هانى (30 يناير 2007)

ممتاز لله يؤيك


----------



## اللص الطائر (2 فبراير 2007)

مشاء الله تبارك الله 
الصور جميل المشاركة جميلة 
جزاكي الله خيرا علي طيب عملك


----------



## Arc2007 (2 فبراير 2007)

يسلمو كتير 
الديكورات كتير حلوة


----------



## جميل الليسي (14 فبراير 2007)

ديكور اكثر من رائع ومشكورين علي هذا المجهود


----------



## engramy (15 فبراير 2007)

والله أنا ماشفت أجمل من كدة تصميمات
مشكورة يا بشمهندسة مي على هذه التصميمات


----------



## enxne (23 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جددددداا تصميم داخلي تحححححفة 
واستخدام الالوان في اماكنها المناسبة يعطي انطباع جميل من الناحية النفسية لمرتادي هذه الاماكن .


----------



## م / رانية (24 فبراير 2007)

حاجة جميله، صور رااااااااائعة.
ألف شكر


----------



## المبارز007 (25 فبراير 2007)

ديكورات رائعة جدا شكرا لك


----------



## midy (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاكى الله خير بجد شيىء جميل


----------



## هند الدغار (4 مارس 2007)

انا كمان مهندسه ديكور وكنت فاكره انى الوحيده علشان كده انا سعيده بوجودكم
م.مى و م.ديانا
ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## هند الدغار (4 مارس 2007)

ايه الحكايه كتير من الزملاء اجتمع على التكلفه الباهظه مع ان دى فكره خاطئه فهذا صميم عملى واريد ان أؤكد ان الديكور ليس حكرا على شريحه معينه من العملاء بل العكس من الممكن عمل الكثير من الحلول وتنفيذ ما تشاهدوه فى الصور بأكثر من ميزانيه وهذا يتوقف على رغبه العميل


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

صور جميلة موت .................... شكرك عليها


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على الصور


----------



## احمد رستم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اريد تصميم لفنادق


----------



## agms909 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ةعلى هذا الجهد


----------



## eng_roro4a (18 سبتمبر 2007)

التصميمات الداخليه جميله جدن وانا اصلن بحب الديكورات


----------



## المهندس عمران (22 سبتمبر 2007)

تصميمات جميلة والالوان الدخلية مريحة جداً - هذا راي مشاهد لاني مهندس مدني :7:


----------



## ragabgogo (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الديكورات والألوان جامدة 
وحبيت اقول للاخ artline ردا علي(الديكور فن جميل بس اتمنى يكون هناك اهتمام بالديكورات العربية القديمة وتطويرها لديكور عصري بروح حديثة مع الشكر) ان الديكورات العربيه لها طابع والديكورات العصرية فن مختلف والدمج بينهم انا شخصيا لا اؤيدة الا اذا كان الطابع الحديث منتقي بعض المفردات البسيطة من الطابع العربي القديم بحيث يكون الغالب حديث
وهذا رأيي وليس معناه انه صواب


----------



## شذى الايمان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جميله جدا 
اخترت شكل حمام البيت من هنا
شكرا ع ذوقك


----------



## jatli33 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

mercie pour ce travaille et ses photos c'edt trés jentille


----------



## محمد زعيتر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*محمد زعيتر*

رائعة لكن أريد اخبارك بأن لدي تصاميم مشابهة من تصميمي فهل بالامكان الاستفادة منها لنيل عمل في سوريا


----------



## دعيج (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكي اختي ..........


----------



## designer mido (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شغل جامد جدا


----------



## المهندسة جمانة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

صور روعة.......شكرا على المشاركة 
ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (3 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## lana96 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم ايديك جميل جدا


----------



## علي ال (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*أين هي الصور أخي الكريم
*


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## amany hassan (19 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مش باين عني الصور ليه؟


----------



## undead (19 أكتوبر 2008)

فين الصور يا بشمهندس


----------



## الملك2020 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## arch_hamada (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*روعة وشكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## عقاري متمكن (6 نوفمبر 2008)

صور رائعه وجميله


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------

